# Peterboro Pre-booked problem......................



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have spoken to Warners this afternoon and they tell me we only have 38 pre-booked withMHF's at Peterboro Show we have 54 showing on our rally attendee list so..........have people put there name on here because they are just going to the show.......put their name on thinking they are automatically booked in with us and not booked with Warners,i really don't know,i will know more when i get my list's from them but not much more because i will only get surnames and vehicle reg.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

hymmi,

Probably a combination of things. The MHF site list is only "register interest", and IIRC one cannot unregister. Some will be staying with other clubs. Some will be attending for the day.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nuke will have to address this issue,... bsb2000 had this problem when people entered their name (no obligation) to attend a rally and then for whatever reason that person could'nt go. PM's and emails were sent to Ian, who cannot remove the name from the list, throws a spanner in the works when trying to organise pitches for vans etc.

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why not start a new list for those with red tickets already issued 
or give reg No/surnames if that will help you organise any better or is it too late now
Geo


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Nuke will have to address this issue,... bsb2000 had this problem when people entered their name (no obligation) to attend a rally and then for whatever reason that person could'nt go. PM's and emails were sent to Ian, who cannot remove the name from the list, throws a spanner in the works when trying to organise pitches for vans etc.


I can change the system so people can unregister themselves as an attendee ?

I could also add some prompting when registering here to remind them to register at the show website / by phone as well


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> can change the system so people can unregister themselves as an attendee ?
> 
> I could also add some prompting when registering here to remind them to register at the show website / by phone as well


 That's just what's needed Dave,


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Good Idea , I would hate to turn up to my first rally only to be pushed aside because theres no room due to un booked people getting there first
Geo It may give me a complex 8O


----------

